# My Appy Gelding - wondering what you think



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

He is gorgeous. His color makes me think of Rocky Road icecream. 

I am no good for criticing; but, love that he looks to have nice sturdy legged on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

Luvs Horses, Thank you! I'm no good at critiquing either, but I think he's good looking. I just don't know the technicals about conformation. I read the critiquing tutorial and drew boxes and lines... and still don't think I got it right.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

superb! that's a very nice horse, textbook Appy. you don't find 'em that nice every day.


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know he has a big butt and he's a bit downhill.


----------



## MyBayQHFilly (May 13, 2014)

I like him.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice horse.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I like him more than a lot.

Rocky Road Ice Cream, good name for a/his color.


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

He is beautiful really lovely horse


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful horse, I love the colouring


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know much about conformation, but he is stunning!


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Such a pretty horse!! For an Appaloosa, he looks pretty sturdy.
I like the thick neck too. How long have you had him?


----------



## rwurban (Sep 26, 2014)

beautiful horse .. one of my favorite breeds are appys and the photo of him running .. makes me think he would do beautifuly in dessage .. very nice head to him you deffinatly have a keeper there


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

It's really hard to tell without good sideviews. The fourth pic is a very nice back view and shows that he is a little cowhocked, but if appys are anything like QH, that's not unusual. He might be a little tied in at the knee and he needs more topline. That's all I can really tell at this point.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

WOW! Your horse is beautiful!!


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

*How to get good side shots?*



LittleBayMare said:


> It's really hard to tell without good sideviews. The fourth pic is a very nice back view and shows that he is a little cowhocked, but if appys are anything like QH, that's not unusual. He might be a little tied in at the knee and he needs more topline. That's all I can really tell at this point.


Thank you for the critique. How do I get a useful side shot?

Thanks


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments! I really like him. It's interesting how he changes coloring often. You never know exactly what to expect from season to season.


----------

